# BPY



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

BAM looking to take BPY private. Too bad as they were a good USD div.


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

Dilbert said:


> BAM looking to take BPY private. Too bad as they were a good USD div.


Brookfield Property Partners L.P. (BPY-UN.TO) | Canadian Money Forum already has this covered.


----------

